# Gamepad PS4 e caricatore presa elettrica: compatibili?



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa che è possibile caricare il gamepad della PS4 con i classici caricatori Android, che si attaccano alla presa della corrente? Per intenderci, cavo micro usb (compatibile ovviamente con l'ingresso in entrata del gamepad) con presa da corrente.


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Marzo 2020)

Ciao, non ho mai provato ma un mio amico faceva l'esatto opposto cioè caricava l'iphone attaccandolo alla play 4...quindi probabilmente è possibile...più di così non ti so aiutare


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa che è possibile caricare il gamepad della PS4 con i classici caricatori Android, che si attaccano alla presa della corrente? Per intenderci, cavo micro usb (compatibile ovviamente con l'ingresso in entrata del gamepad) con presa da corrente.



Teoricamente si, lo standard è univoco.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa che è possibile caricare il gamepad della PS4 con i classici caricatori Android, che si attaccano alla presa della corrente? Per intenderci, cavo micro usb (compatibile ovviamente con l'ingresso in entrata del gamepad) con presa da corrente.



Può essere pericoloso, verifica bene. Alcuni caricatori per cellulari hanno la doppia alimentazione, +5V e +9V, l'ultima delle quali potrebbe friggerti il controller. Usa quelli con +5V precisi, "vecchio stile", non troppo moderno, se possibile.

Non posso postarti i links , ma cerca:

"How To Charge a PS4 Controller Without Its Cable"
"Carica corretta del gamepad PS4"
"ps4 controller carica con alimentatore per cellulare"


----------



## RickyB83 (27 Marzo 2020)

Io sempre fatto.. Non mi ha dato mai nessun problema


----------



## Jino (27 Marzo 2020)

Secondo me si...


----------



## admin (27 Marzo 2020)

ok, grazie ragazzi!


----------



## Manue (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa che è possibile caricare il gamepad della PS4 con i classici caricatori Android, che si attaccano alla presa della corrente? Per intenderci, cavo micro usb (compatibile ovviamente con l'ingresso in entrata del gamepad) con presa da corrente.



Ciao Admin, 
si assolutamente, io lo carico sempre così.

Uso il caricatore del cell android.
Ci puoi giocare anche mentre carica...
Ciao


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa che è possibile caricare il gamepad della PS4 con i classici caricatori Android, che si attaccano alla presa della corrente? Per intenderci, cavo micro usb (compatibile ovviamente con l'ingresso in entrata del gamepad) con presa da corrente.



Primi problemi dovuti a quarantena e mancanza di trombamiche? 
Non da problemi, un paio di volte per disperazione l'ho caricato anch'io così e funziona perfettamente


----------



## fabri47 (27 Marzo 2020)

Si, se è microusb va bene.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (27 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, qualcuno sa che è possibile caricare il gamepad della PS4 con i classici caricatori Android, che si attaccano alla presa della corrente? Per intenderci, cavo micro usb (compatibile ovviamente con l'ingresso in entrata del gamepad) con presa da corrente.



Si puoi farlo,ma verifica che si accenda il led giallo del pad.


----------

